# Best hunt of my life!!!



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

My son and neighbor boy getting ready for the ducks to fly!! I only shot 3 ducks last night but it was the best hunt I have ever had. The boys were in awe of the mass of ducks and geese we saw. Also had 4 Canadas decoy to 30 yards before they flared. Nothing like this, showing youth the birds up close. I even had the boys blowing duck calls and the birds still came in. Just a blast!!!!!









After the hunt, tuckered out. Notice he still has a hold of the duck call, and the dirt all over his face!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)




----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

AWESOME !!! :beer:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Nice pics - a lifetime memory for sure.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

it make me cried and feeling good to see and ur son... I have the same thing with my five yrs old son took him hunting and calling them as I taught him how to called and when I shot and he was exicted push out bush blind and ran to grab duck and geese...it is good memory I took a pictures good size and hang up on the wall next to duck/geese and even my son telling and showing people about the pictures and storied of what we have done. It is wonderful feeling ... and also took him to fishing... keep it up buddy... ur son is ur best friend and best hunting partner!!! :thumb:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Step 1 in creating an outdoors addict complete.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Great pictures! I am sure they will have this hunt to ponder on for the rest of the season and many more to come.

As the years pass, before you know it... They will be posting on the site.

:lol:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

dj

That is what it is all about  Thank you for introducing them to the wonders of the great outdoors!
:thumb:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Now I hope Zach was with you giving them lessons!!!!J/K!!
Purely priceless though.....
It seems the future of hunting had a good time. Anytime you can get them to sleep on the way back, you know they had fun!!
:beer:


> keep it up buddy... ur son is ur best friend and best hunting partner!!!


I couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Way to go!! :thumb: Those pics are priceless.

I know how you feel my two boys absolutely love to get out hunting! :jammin: :jammin: :sniper:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

great job dan.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Dan, Watching the kids have fun while they are along for a hunt is a blast!I am taking my nephew along this weekend.My sister said he couldnt sleep the night before the last hunt I had him on.He sure is looking forward to this weekend


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Not going to be able to go without them now for sure. :lol:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I was that way I always wanted to go eventhough I couldn't shoot anything. All I had was a little toy gun that made a pop noise. The good ol days


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

A picture like that is where memories are made.Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

EXCELLANTAE :jammin:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I can still remember the first time I went hunting with my father and I will never forget it! He/they will never forget their first hunt with you, I can assure you that! :jammin:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

You know you've come full circle when you are enjoying watching the kids (or dog) so much you forget or maybe even don't care to shoot.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Saw the pics and my mind drifted back to my first days afield with my dad....they are truly memories that last a lifetime


----------

